# Ich will Programmieren lernen, welches OS empfehlt Ihr?



## Rtist (23. Januar 2019)

Für den Anfang reicht ja Windows, ergibt sich das später, wenn man weiss, was man beruflich machen will oder soll ich mich gleich mit Linux vertraut machen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Januar 2019)

Gegenfrage: welche Programmiersprache soll es werden?
Visual Basic oder Visual basic.net lernen sich am leichtesten, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Schori (23. Januar 2019)

Das OS ist ziemlich egal, es geht um die Programmiersprache.

Da bleibt für den Anfang nur C.

Schau dich nach Lektüre um, evtl lohnt es sich für dich auch einen Kurs zu besuchen um besser reinzukommen.


----------



## Rtist (23. Januar 2019)

Weiss ich noch nich, ich will mit C anfangen, aber lernt man nicht mehrere Sprachen?


----------



## Malkolm (23. Januar 2019)

Es kommt da komplett darauf an, wie neugierig du bist und wie hoch dein Frustrationsniveau ist.

Programmieren an sich ist prinzipiell auf jdem OS zu lernen. Mehr als einen Texteditor oder eine gute IDE (falls du am liebsten mit etwas mit GUI starten willst) braucht es nicht. Direkt auf ein bisher dir wohl weitgehend unbekanntes OS zu wechseln hat den großen Nachteil, dass du im Zweifel beim Programmieren stolperst, weil du das OS nicht gut kennst und umgekehrt. So sollte es dir bspw. unter Windows nicht schwer fallen ein Programm zu installieren und grob zu wissen wie du eine Konsole öffnen kannst, den Taskmanager benutzen kannst um ein Programm abzuschießen etc. Unter Linux würdest du ersteinmal all diese Basics ebenfalls lernen müssen.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es durchaus von Vorteil, wenn du dir auch tiefergehende Linuxkenntnisse aneignest. Vieles, gerade was Programmieren angeht, geht mit Debian, Ubuntu, Arch etc. einfach leichter von der Hand. Auch findest du im Netz was Programmierhilfen/Fragen angeht eher Antworten, die auf Linux abzielen als auf Windows.

Wenn du noch komplett am Anfang stehst, dann mach es dir nicht schwerer als nötig. Such dir ein Projekt an dem du gerne Arbeiten, Lernen und Experimentieren würdest, ein gutes Buch oder Onlinetutorial oder einfach das worauf du gerade am meisten Lust hast. Und fang genau damit an  

Je nachdem was für ein Lerntyp du bist, kannst du auch unter den vielen Sprachen frei wählen. Magst du schnelle Erfolge ohne dich groß um Details kümmern zu wollen, nimm Python. Willst du es lieber in aller Tiefe direkt von Anfang an lernen nimm C/C++/Java oder so. Stehst du auf Webseiten nimm dir html, php und javaScript. Für alle Sprachen (in allen OS) gibt es wunderbare Wege und Möglichkeiten Programmieren zu lernen!


----------



## Gimmick (23. Januar 2019)

Rtist schrieb:


> Für den Anfang reicht ja Windows, ergibt sich das später, wenn man weiss, was man beruflich machen will oder soll ich mich gleich mit Linux vertraut machen?





Rtist schrieb:


> Weiss ich noch nich, ich will mit C anfangen, aber lernt man nicht mehrere Sprachen?



Bei der Frage nach der Sprache kann man sich prima streiten. Es hängt ziemlich von der eigenen Motivation ab, warum man das eigentlich lernen möchte und was man sich so als Ergebnis vorstellt.
Alles in allem ist das OS aber erstmal egal, man steigert sich in seinen haxxor skillz nicht durch den Wechsel auf Linux.

Du kannst Dir aber bedenkenlos einfach mal Code::Blocks installieren und einfache C Konsolenprogramme schreiben. Wenn das mangels GUI jetzt schon langweilig klingt würde ich direkt mit VB.NET/C# oder Java anfangen und damit auch erstmal bei WIndows bleiben.


----------



## BloodSteam (23. Januar 2019)

Welche Sprachen du lernst liegt immer von deinem Ziel ab. Erst brauchst du ein kleines Projekt. Ich spiele mit Internetseiten hin und her.
Ich würde ehrlich gesagt mit Python anfangen, kannst dir selbet kleine Apps erstellen etc.
Ich gibt dir mal ein Ziel, mach ein Taschenrechner.


----------



## LaRsX_02 (17. April 2019)

Das OS ist egal(ich weiß hat schon jmd geschrieben MIMIMIMIMIM), aber ich würde die Festplatte Partitionieren und Linux neben bei verwenden ....je nach dem welche Sprache du lernst z.b. bei C# würde ich auf Windows bleiben weil die Hauseigene IDE sehr gut ist(Visual Studio).
Wenn du z.B. mit C oder Python beginnst(würde ich empfehlen) kannst du später auch auf den VI editor wechseln.....das ist ein Code-Editor in der Konsole von Linux.

Wenn du noch Wissen willst welche Linux distro du für den Anfang verwenden könntest:

--> Linux Mint
               #Einsteiger freundlich 
               #einfache grafische Installation
               #Gutes Software Center
               #Gute Community
               #Guter Paket Maneger

--> Ubuntu
               #Einsteiger freundlich 
               #einfache grafische Installation
               #Gute Community
               #Gutes Software Center


----------



## LaRsX_02 (17. April 2019)

Hey ich habe dir gerade eine Nachricht gesendet und habe das Bild vergessen(Anhang)


----------

